# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  BIOS HP G6 проблема с UEFI legacy support черный экран

## Snuts

Всем Здравствуйте незнаю как назвать беда или что это  в общем когда параметр в биосе system configuration Secure Boot Disable; a Legacy support тоже Disable как по инструкциям смотрел у людей кто ставит enable после перезапуска ноута первая картинка это пинкод для подтверждения действий, но увы у меня черный экран, восстанавливал картинку зажатой клавишей win + В и кнопка питания 1 Сек и биос откатывался в default, но почему происходит такая беда с черный экраном когда включаешь UEFI ?

----------


## ДядяВася

> ... параметр в биосе system configuration Secure Boot Disable; a Legacy support тоже Disable ...


Как-то надо выбрать что-то одно: или system configuration Secure Boot - Enable, это UEFI включен, а Legacy support должно быть Disable. 
Или наоборот можно делать, когда устанавливаешь  систему(Windows) и есть желание установить разметку диска(ов) MBR и обычный биос, а не UEFI.

----------


## ДядяВася

Насчет картинок с пинкодом, черного экрана и т.д. вообще не понятно, что это такое.
Совет, не лазить в биос и системные настройки пока еще не очень понимаете, что делаете, потому что
никакие картинки в биосе не выставляются, а вот заблокировать его можно, тогда проблем будет больше.

----------


## Snuts

Спасибо за ответ вот пример с инструкции на сайте технарей 1389611683_7.jpg и вот после сохранения и перезапуска ноута должно быть так 1389611683_7.jpg

из сайта технарей "Привет друзья! Наш читатель всё правильно делает до последнего скриншота. Нужно было лишь правильно перевести вот это сообщение:
"Для изменения безопасного режима загрузки, пожалуйста, введите код, приведённый ниже, чтобы закончить изменение. Если вы не отправляли этот запрос (на изменение), то нажмите ESC, чтобы выйти без изменения." думаю, вы уже поняли, что в этом сообщении нас просят ввести на клавиатуре ноутбука вот этот код 8721 (в вашем случае код естественно будет другой) и нажать Enter, после этого ваши изменения в настройках БИОСа UEFI сохранятся и ноутбук перезагрузится, " 

но увы у меня в этом этапе черный экран... ладно завтра со своим коллегой пообщаюсь ) спасибо ДядяВася

----------


## Snuts

Спасибо за ответ вот пример с инструкции на сайте технарей 1389611683_7.jpg и вот после сохранения и перезапуска ноута должно быть так 1389611683_7.jpg

из сайта технарей "Привет друзья! Наш читатель всё правильно делает до последнего скриншота. Нужно было лишь правильно перевести вот это сообщение:
"Для изменения безопасного режима загрузки, пожалуйста, введите код, приведённый ниже, чтобы закончить изменение. Если вы не отправляли этот запрос (на изменение), то нажмите ESC, чтобы выйти без изменения." думаю, вы уже поняли, что в этом сообщении нас просят ввести на клавиатуре ноутбука вот этот код 8721 (в вашем случае код естественно будет другой) и нажать Enter, после этого ваши изменения в настройках БИОСа UEFI сохранятся и ноутбук перезагрузится, " 

но увы у меня в этом этапе черный экран... ладно завтра со своим коллегой пообщаюсь ) спасибо ДядяВася

----------


## Snuts

https://remontcompa.ru/376-kak-zagru...pavillion.html

----------


## Бах

решили проблему с черным экраном?

----------

